# 21



## Herpo (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi all,

So yesterday we Skyped my step brother in France, and he has a pet ball python and frillie. And his BP recently turned twenty-one year old! Hearing that made me really happy, because it's not until you hear how long they can live that you realise how many happy years you'll have with your slithery companion!

Cheers,
Herpo


----------



## alichamp (Mar 15, 2016)

Very cool.


----------

